
Ask HN: Why are there so many new job boards - KabuseCha
Hi there!<p>Today I was just doing some research and noticed that right now there is a huge number of new &quot;niche&quot; job boards.<p>Especially within the &quot;remote work niche&quot; I found a couple of sites like:<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;remoteok.io&#x2F;<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;weworkremotely.com&#x2F;<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;remote.co&#x2F;remote-jobs&#x2F;<p>They are basically all of the same scrappy type and design and are nothing special, but they seem to be thriving.<p>My questions:<p>Why is there suddenly a huge number of these boards? I mean nothing has changed technology wise, but somehow these businesses must make sense now.<p>What is the business model of these sites? The traffic potential for these sites is not that great and the job board niche itself is a tough nut to crack - is there still enough money in it to make it work?<p>And additionally, if you are an employer: What would you make use some of these sites instead of the entrenched brands?
======
borplk
It's seen as a relatively easy way to make money (if you make it work, hard to
get good traffic without a community, etc).

It's a web page with a form and they charge from $99 to $399 per submission.

------
mikece
Sometimes I wonder if recruiting and head-hunting companies encourage all of
these niche job boards in order to make their "simpler" business model more
attractive.

------
JSeymourATL
Copycat Innovation Strategy > [http://www.innovationmanagement.se/imtool-
articles/copycat-i...](http://www.innovationmanagement.se/imtool-
articles/copycat-innovation-a-practical-route-to-profitable-innovation/)

Combined with the trends of high demand/low supply of talent. Plus, hiring
execs growing comfort level working with distributed contractors.

